# Buen conductor termico y malo electrico ... que ??



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2012)

hola, les hago una consulta por si saben:

suponganse que quieren fijar algo , a un disipador pero por la forma no calzan justo, para nada , o un sensor.

el otro dia me cuestionaba que no hay mucha variedad de cosas y uno tiene que andar haciendo malabares.
saben de algun adhsesivo que sea buen conductor termico y malo electrico ??? 
lo mas importante es que sea buen conductor termico .

imaginen que quieren que unos diodos zener , por inventar algo disipen contra un aluminio.
y estan en linea los dz , pero sabemso que son tubulares.
un adhesivo no solo los fija sino que ayuda si es buen conductor termico.

varias veces me hizo falta y termine haciendo pavadas .
pero un adhesivo con esas caracteristicas simplifica la vida .

fastix ?? poxipol ??  saben cual ?? 
que no sea raro 

de ultima, ahora que lo pienso ... pondria una gotita de grasa siliconada bajo la panza de el compo , donde hace contacto con el aluminio y luego el adhesivo comun arriba para sujetar, pero asi deberia hacerlo con cuidado....... lo mejor seria saber si alguno es buen conductor termico .

parsec ?? ......yo no se.... el fastix me parece que no .


----------



## Dioxis (Ago 28, 2012)

Probaste con Pasta térmica¿


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2012)

Usa tornillos de vidrio...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2012)

Dioxis dijo:


> Probaste con Pasta térmica¿



si bien el nombre suena lindo , pero ¿ que es eso ??? , veo que sos de argentina, que marcas hay ??? 
calculo que no te referis a grasa siliconada.



Scooter dijo:


> Usa tornillos :


hablod e 2 superficies irregulares que no se complementan para tornillo, como una plana y otra circular.



Scooter dijo:


> de vidrio...



picaron.............

me parece que los agarrre con una dificil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

Fastix: Soporta bastante bien la temperatura > 150º, es buen aislante pero pésimo conductor del calor
Poxipol: Regular aislante, soporta bastante bien la temperatura > 100º, pésimo conductor del calor.

Tal vez poxilina:  Soporta muy bien altas temperatura > 350º Aislante ¿? Conductor del calor ¿?. El escritor se niega a declarar sin la presencia de su abogado.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2012)

en general no necesito que soporte mucha temperatura, uno trata de que las cosas no esten muy calientes.
el mayor tema es que sea buenconductor termico, por que si lo voy a pegar a un aluminio la idea es que le transmita el calor, una especie de grasa siliconada que ademas endurezca y sea adhesiva.

pero por lo que veo este tema no solo a mi me ha quedado sin resolver.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ........pero por lo que veo este tema no solo a mi me ha quedado sin resolver.



¿ Por que ?, notaste algo. 

Me faltó el cianocrilato (La gotita) es muy buen aislante, pero NO soporta temperatura y es mal conductor del calor


----------



## powerful (Ago 28, 2012)

fernandob, no te queda otra que mejorar la ventilación forzada(extractor y ventilador) generando turbulencia si es necesario, me he provisto de unos "coolers" pequeños de 5cmX5cm (1.2 US dólares) y lo pongo en la zona del problema, antes utilizaba cinta de cobre ( como la que se utiliza en vitrales, mismo "Utilízima")y envolvía al componente pero era toda una complicación , había que ser todo un artista manual.


----------



## NarXEh (Ago 28, 2012)

Buenas!

aca te dejo mi solucion *fernandob*

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/ropac.jpg/

Saludos! 

era broma! 

Tengo entendido que la ceramica tiene esas propiedades...estaria bueno poder pegar la ceramica agarrando el disipador y hacer un sandwich con el aluminio.

Tambien existen unos pads termicos que los utilizan para intentar reemplazar la pasta termica en los microprocesadores pero jamas la utilice.

suerte con tu problema!

saludos! 

p.d.:tambien habia una artic silver o otra marca que tambien funcionaba como pegamento... habria que averiguar si se la puede conseguir


----------



## Dioxis (Ago 28, 2012)

Si me refería a grasa térmica.. porque no la usas¿?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2012)

aca hablamos de poner por dar un ejemplo un TIP 31 sobre un caño de agua por ejemplo.
son superficies distintas.

y que actue como un adhesivo para fijar y a su vez unificar irregularidades.

la ceramica es buena conductora termica  ??? 
le eche un ojo la otra vez a la porcelana fria.
es facil y queda bien .
pero no se , no la veo conductora de el calor y el agua no se lleva con ella.

el material ese negro poroso que se usa en lso chips, varias veces lo hemos mencionado, no es resina poliestre, pero no es un material facil de conseguir.


----------



## NarXEh (Ago 28, 2012)

Buenas!

Entiendo tu punto de vista fernando. Una vez escuche que la ceramica es buena conductora del calor y malo de la electricidad (como las estufitas estas que tanto estan vendiendo ahora) pero seguramente hayan distintos tipos de ceramicas.

Estoy viendo el tema de los thermal pad... si bien podrian funcionar, me parece que son algo anti economicos (por lo menos eso estoy viendo en ML (Pasa igual con las pastas termicas a las que me refiero).

Aca te dejo un enlace (no estoy haciendo promocion ni nada raro, solo para mostrar) para que las veas.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431078340-arctic-alumina-thermal-adhesivo-compuesto-termico-_JM_

seria cosa de buscar precios accesibles y ver la conveniencia.

saludos

p.d.: si esta en contra de las normas del foro el enlace me avisan y lo saco, es solo para mostrarle a fernando.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2012)

si es por disipar diodos,no viste en las fuentes (algunas fuentes de pc) una de las patitas se les suelda una chapita ,el diodo apollado en la chapita y ya ¡¡¡
la otra que alguna ves ice fue soldarle dos terminales a un diodo


----------



## pagefault (Ago 28, 2012)

fernandob, ¿los diodos que necesitás usar no tienen presentación en otro encapsulado? Quizás podrías utilizar un DO-4 o TO-3...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2012)

no, esta pregunta es generica, tambien me ha pasado de queter adherir algun sensor termico a un lugar dificil.

y respecto de los diodos y eso es facil, ya lo he hecho, .les muestro en un dibujo:

yo me he ido haciendo variedad de tiuras de aluminio, las compro en decor-alum (en el listado de proveedores esta)  y uno se pone a jugar, pues que unos tubitos de aluminio, si , tubos, caños de poco diametro.
en las casass de aluminio hay variedad y son muy flexibles.
metes un bc547 o un diodo  en un caño que sobre diametro y con cuidado , sin demasiado cuidado lo apretas, pellizcas el caño para que se cierre contra el componente.
cortas el caño antes para que las patas queden libres ,afuera.
te queda como si fuese una grampa medio omega que aprisiono al componente y de aluminio  !!!! 
y haciendo muy buen contacto con el cuerpo .

luego el lado pellizcado  si queres lo agujereas como fijacion o nada.

tengo que volver a decor alum uno de estos dias  a ver si encuentro algo mas flexible aun para lo
que quiero.

pero un poxipol que cumpla lo de conductor termico seria para mi lo ideal, sino , vere como me las rebusco .

me han ocurrido varias veces necesitar algo asi que lo simplificaria todo , y como nunca encontre siempre tuve que recurrir a mi "alto ingenio" .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2012)

disipadores de terminal ''made in su-majestad'' para diodos zener


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2012)

mira vos, lo tuyo se ve feo , pero es similar a lo que estoy explicando mas arriba, miralo veras que es facil y mas lindo .
igual, en tu caso con Dz no me atreveria mucho a aprretar, lo hice solo de prueba con diodos comunes de 1 amper y de 3 y de 6 amper que son como los 1n4007 pero mas gordos.

tambien "abrace" a un encapsulado tipo bc547 y quedo joya , aunque parecia bicho raro y deforme.

pero justo lo que vos pones un Dz son mas delicados, ahi si seria lindo un adhesivo barato y bueno



NarXEh dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431078340-arctic-alumina-thermal-adhesivo-compuesto-termico-_JM_
> 
> .



si, lo digo por vos NarXeh....... aca somos pobres


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2012)

entran justo en los terminales,hay que abrirlos un poco,y no apretar mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 78837​
Posiblemente efectivo, pero muy, muy feo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2012)

para montarlos parados,es mas fasil,se suelda el terminal al diodo y un poquito de grasa,detras del diodo,
asi queda mas prolijo,no ay riesgos de romper el diodo y disipa mejor al tener el terminal soldado 
ademas ni ocupa lugar extra







Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 78837​
> Posiblemente efectivo, pero muy, muy feo.



asi entran dos diodos ,a y le corto la colita del terminal ,,,,


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2012)

claro, un poquito de grasa siliconada antes y no apretas luego.

pero como digo, si hubiese un adhesivo BBB se podria...... ahhh,... mira, ya te rtiro una para esos DZ :

hay varills de distinto tipol desde solidas, aleteadas , y bla bla bla.....
poes hacer cualquier cosa.
yo en verdad trato de evitar eso, si el Dz necesita ese disipador es por que mas bien te fuiste de mambo y la cosa tira para un diseño mas serio, que se caliente el TIP o el regulador.

pero te entiendo por que muchas veces es un proyecto de una o 2 placas y no queres calentarte mas de lo que ya te enloqueciste y ya funciona y carajo, no qures modificar mas nada, solo refrescar al DZ ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 28, 2012)

ya montado queda algo asi,en la placa ....





fernandob dijo:


> claro, un poquito de grasa siliconada antes y no apretas luego.
> 
> pero como digo, si hubiese un adhesivo BBB se podria...... ahhh,... mira, ya te rtiro una para esos DZ :
> 
> ...


en realidad el zener no calienta,pero adsorbe la temperatura de la resistencia ,entonces toma temperatura


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2012)

como dice fogonazo: lindo no es.
aunque practico si .

ya veo que un dia entra uno al foro y pone un tema:

"me ayudan a saber que es este componente " 

y aparece una foto de una placa tuya, con un conector viejo con patas, o una bujia de auto usada con patas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para montarlos parados,es mas fasil,se suelda el terminal al diodo y un poquito de grasa,detras del diodo,.....



¿ Y no se te ocurrió reformular el esquema como para que los diodos no se calienten ?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2012)

yo calcule que lo haria a proposito para compensar algo  .
calor de el DZ >> varia su valor >> algo pasara ? 

mira que su majestad maneja el equilibrio de el universo , asi que ni intento comprender.

lo logico es Resistencia lejos de el diodo y listo.
pero yo no hago universos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 29, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y no se te ocurrió reformular el esquema como para que los diodos no se calienten ?



es que ya no uso zener,



fernandob dijo:


> yo calcule que lo haria a proposito para compensar algo  .
> calor de el DZ >> varia su valor >> algo pasara ?
> 
> mira que su majestad maneja el equilibrio de el universo , asi que ni intento comprender.
> ...



en placas muy pequeñas,no hay lugar


----------

